# Des profils de l'économiseur d'energie?



## Skydarking (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Premier mac, premier message 

Alors déjà je m'excuse d'avance pour mon cerveau formaté PC depuis tant d'année.. j'essaie d'aborder le monde de la pomme avec un esprit ouvert, et je passe beaucoup de temps à calmer mes frustrations. Avec pas mal de succès pour l'instant 

Mais voilà un problème que je n'ai toujours pas résolu :

Sous windows, et avec un peu plus de facilité avec chaque nouvelles version il me semble. On peut configurer des profils d'alimentation, qui définissent comment la machine se comporte vis à vis de l'écran de veille, l'activité HDD, etc... bref vous connaissez surement.

Sur mac OS j'ai trouvé deux choix : situation branché sur le secteur, ou situation batterie (oui je parle d'un portable).

Jusque là ça va, mais moi j'aimerais bien avoir la possibilité de définir trois situations:

1) Je veux que mon portable se mette en veille après un temps défini. Ca c'est le comportement normal.

2) Je veux bloquer toute mise en veille, mais! J'aimerais bien quand-même qu'il affiche un écran de veille, verrouille ma session, diminue la luminosité, et pourquoi pas, si y'a pas d'activité, arrête le DD. Vous aurez compris qu'un tweak comme caféine ou jiggler ne me convient pas parce que ça bloque absolument tout.

3) Bloquer la mise en veille (comme en 2), mais pouvoir verrouiller ma session quand je m'absente (parce que je veux pas que mes collègues fouinent ou voient ce qui se trame sur mon portable..) La encore, problème avec caféine, qui semble se désactiver quand je verrouille l'écran.

Le compromis que je juge plus ou moins acceptable, c'est de programmer 1) pour la situation batterie, et 2/3) en situation branché au secteur.

On m'a suggéré d'essayer de créer des petites applis avec automator (par exemple qui me changeraient les réglages de l'économiseur d'énergie à la volée. Ca marcherait probablement, mais si jamais il y avait quelque chose de plus simple (parce que pour l'instant mes connaissances d'automator se résume à savoir qu'il existe), je suis preneur!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (29 Février 2012)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Pour ma part, j'ai activé les coins actifs; en bas à gauche pour éteindre l'écran, et en bas à droite pour activer l'écran de veille.

Comme le mot de passe est demandé à la sortie de veille, c'est hyper rapide pour verrouiller la session sans tout mettre en veille.


----------



## Skydarking (1 Mars 2012)

Par éteindre l'écran, tu entends le "Verouiller l'écran" via la trousseau?

En effet c'est une possibilité pour obtenir mon 3), mais le 1) n'est du coup pas possible.


----------

